# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Τροφοδότηση διαμερίσματος από ρολόι της ΔΕΗ

## TheKostis

Πριν 5 χρόνια περίπου ο ηλεκτρολόγος είχε αφήσει αναμονή για να συνδεθεί κάποια στιγμή το διαμέρισμα στο ισόγειο με τη ΔΕΗ, όλα τα χρόνια μέχρι και σήμερα παίρνει ρεύμα από το διαμέρισμα του 1ου ορόφου. Η παροχή του 1ου είναι τριφασική, οπότε η μια φάση δόθηκε παράλληλα στο ισόγειο.

Η αναμονή των καλοδίων που άφησε ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη ώστε να φτάσει να συνδεθεί απευθείας με τον πίνακα του ισογείου, οπότε σκέφτομαι για να μην γίνονται τσαπατσουλιές να βάλω ένα κουτί στο τέλος της αναμονής(μέχρι εκεί που φτάνουν τα καλώδια που άφησε ο ηλεκτρολόγος) και να τραβίξω καλώδια από τον πίνακα του ισογειου μεχρι το κουτί ώστε να γίνει η ένωση. Το κουτί δηλαδή θα είναι ο διακλαδοτής.

Τι λέτε?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πριν 5 χρόνια περίπου ο ηλεκτρολόγος είχε αφήσει αναμονή για να συνδεθεί κάποια στιγμή το διαμέρισμα στο ισόγειο με τη ΔΕΗ, όλα τα χρόνια μέχρι και σήμερα παίρνει ρεύμα από το διαμέρισμα του 1ου ορόφου. Η παροχή του 1ου είναι τριφασική, οπότε η μια φάση δόθηκε παράλληλα στο ισόγειο.
> 
> Η αναμονή των καλοδίων που άφησε ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη ώστε να φτάσει να συνδεθεί απευθείας με τον πίνακα του ισογείου, οπότε σκέφτομαι για να μην γίνονται τσαπατσουλιές να βάλω ένα κουτί στο τέλος της αναμονής(μέχρι εκεί που φτάνουν τα καλώδια που άφησε ο ηλεκτρολόγος) και να τραβίξω καλώδια από τον πίνακα του ισογειου μεχρι το κουτί ώστε να γίνει η ένωση. Το κουτί δηλαδή θα είναι ο διακλαδοτής.
> 
> Τι λέτε?


Το σωστό φυσικά το γνωρίζεις ποιό είναι οπότε δεν θα μιλήσω για το σωστό αλλά θα απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου. Φυσικά και μπορεί να γίνει αλλά η σύνδεση μέσα στο κουτί διακλάδωσης να γίνει σωστά με πλέξιμο των καλωδίων. Δεύτερη επιλογή μπορείς αντί για κουτί διακλάδωσης να βάλεις ένα κουτί πίνακα και να τοποθετήσεις μέσα διακόπτη και ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι. Ετσι θα είναι σωστότερη η σύνδεση των καλωδίων και πάντοτε ελεγχόμενη.Αν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό τότε η δεύτερη επιλογή είναι πιο σωστή.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να συνδέσεις τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους χρησιμοποιώντας τα αντίστοιχα πρεσσαριστά μεταλλικά σωληνάκια σύνδεσης και από πάνω να τα μονώσεις με θερμοσυστελλόμενο. Σε καμιά περίπτωση μη τα συνδέσεις στριφτά ή με κλέμα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα το δίνουν τα πρεσαριστά κος (ακροδέκτες). Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις και θερμοσυστελόμενο είσαι καλυμμένος από όλες τις πλευρές. Χρειάζεται βέβαια να αγοράσεις και μια πρέσα ακροδεκτών για αυτή την δουλειά που κοστίζει λιγότερο από 10€.

----------


## f_chronis

Μου φαίνονται λίγα τα 10 ευρώ για πρέσσα ακροδεκτών 10mm2. Έχετε καμιά πρόταση; Είδα κάτι τέτοιο http://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/force-6801.html  αλλά είναι 28€ και είναι μέχρι 6mm

----------


## cococrops

ολα αυτα περι πλεξιματος καλωδιων και ενωσεων με ακροδεκτες ειναι ανεπιτρεπτα!!ενα ειναι το σωστο συνεχομενο καλωδιο απο τη χελωνα στο πινακα τιποτα αλλο!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Η πρέσα που δείχνεις είναι για τέτοιους ακροδέκτες:
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...a/Default.aspx
και όχι για αυτούς που σου είπαμε εδώ, οι οποίοι είναι έτσι:
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...a/Default.aspx

----------


## vasilimertzani

> ολα αυτα περι πλεξιματος καλωδιων και ενωσεων με ακροδεκτες ειναι ανεπιτρεπτα!!ενα ειναι το σωστο συνεχομενο καλωδιο απο τη χελωνα στο πινακα τιποτα αλλο!!!!


και αν ειναι 500μ καλωδιο να το αλλαξει ολο?
ποιος ειπε οτι δεν ειναι σωστο η σωστη ματιση του καλωδιου?

----------


## chipakos-original

Παιδιά ακόμα και τα RF καλώδια που αποφεύγουμε να τα επεκτείνουμε λόγω απωλειών ακόμα και αυτά με κατάλληλους τρόπους και μεθόδους τα επεκτείνουμε. Οποιος είναι πολύ Large και του περισσεύει χρήμα ας αλλάξει όλο το καλώδιο από την αρχή. Ποιά αρχή?? Από μέσα από το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ ?? Αφού δεν επιτρέπεται να το παραβιάσει. Αραγε ντε και καλά αφού ο ηλεκτρολόγος του άφησε αναμονή απ έξω από το ρολόι θα πρέπει να το επεκτείνει με κάποιο τρόπο για να φτάσει στο διαμέρισμά του. Ενα κουτί πίνακα 4 θέσεων  με μία ασφάλεια κι ένα ενδεικτικό και ούτε στριψίματα ούτε μονώματα ούτε πένσες ειδικές ούτε θερμοσυστελόμενα και πάντα ελεγχόμενο.

----------

